# Starting 68 frame off resto - parts question



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Working on a 68 Tempest convertible resto, almost ready to start building back up. I have found some parts suppliers, but wanted to get some additional spots from you experienced folks. Any ideas on fair, good quality parts suppliers for 68 items?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Original Parts Group is a supporting vendor of this forum, I have also purchased parts from The Parts Place, Year One, Ames Performance and Performance Years. You can find some of the harder to find parts on e-bay.


----------



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just installed some Super Soft door gaskets from the parts place yesterday. My body guy was very impressed with the quality, he was scared they were too dense, which hopefully is a good thing. I liked the parts place website, the others aren't as comprehensive online, but have great catalogs.


----------

